# St Simons 1st week of April



## Wes (Mar 21, 2017)

I am going to be in St Simon's April 2,3,4,5. Planning on a doing a guided inshore trip one day for some reds, but was wondering what we could do the other days. Is there any opportunity for beach fishing that would make it worth the effort? What about sharks in the evening? I was thinking it might be worthwhile down by East Beach? I can also bring my kayak and get in the back country. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssramage (Mar 21, 2017)

Bring your kayak and fish from Village Creek. The beach is going to be packed with Spring breakers. If you want to surf fish, try the south side of Jekyll.


----------



## Wes (Mar 23, 2017)

Where is a good kayak launch/boat ramp for Village Creek?


----------



## ssramage (Mar 24, 2017)

Wes said:


> Where is a good kayak launch/boat ramp for Village Creek?



South Harrington, take it all the way until you run into the marsh.


----------

